# Compare ride quality 2.5 vs. 3.5



## Jeff Lampert (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm going to buy a 2006 Altima within the next two weeks. Test drove the 2.5 S and 3.5 SE, both automatic (the test drive was mostly on somewhat bumpy residential streets). The power of the 3.5 blew away the 2.5, but the 2.5 seemed to be a little smoother and more isolated from the road while the 3.5 had an edgier ride. The 3.5's ride wasn't harsh, but it just seemed busier than than the ride of the 2.5. Does this make sense? I preferred the ride of the 2.5 but want the power of the 3.5. I appreciate any thoughts and recommendations. Also, any thoughts on how both models compare in handling and in highway driving. Thank you very much in advance. .. Jeff


----------



## GMTURBO (Jan 16, 2006)

Jeff Lampert said:


> I'm going to buy a 2006 Altima within the next two weeks. Test drove the 2.5 S and 3.5 SE, both automatic (the test drive was mostly on somewhat bumpy residential streets). The power of the 3.5 blew away the 2.5, but the 2.5 seemed to be a little smoother and more isolated from the road while the 3.5 had an edgier ride. The 3.5's ride wasn't harsh, but it just seemed busier than than the ride of the 2.5. Does this make sense? I preferred the ride of the 2.5 but want the power of the 3.5. I appreciate any thoughts and recommendations. Also, any thoughts on how both models compare in handling and in highway driving. Thank you very much in advance. .. Jeff


How about the best of both worlds and get a 3.5 SL...


----------



## hoozmail (Jan 22, 2006)

Jeff Lampert said:


> I'm going to buy a 2006 Altima within the next two weeks. Test drove the 2.5 S and 3.5 SE, both automatic (the test drive was mostly on somewhat bumpy residential streets). The power of the 3.5 blew away the 2.5, but the 2.5 seemed to be a little smoother and more isolated from the road while the 3.5 had an edgier ride. The 3.5's ride wasn't harsh, but it just seemed busier than than the ride of the 2.5. Does this make sense? I preferred the ride of the 2.5 but want the power of the 3.5. I appreciate any thoughts and recommendations. Also, any thoughts on how both models compare in handling and in highway driving. Thank you very much in advance. .. Jeff



I have an '02 3.5SE. I test drove both the 4 banger and the 6 and I chose the 3.5SE. The power is great. The ride difference between to 2 models is probably due to the 2.5 riding on 16" rims with a higher tire wall vs. the 3.5s 17" rims and shorter tire wall. I didn't notice the difference but that is due to a fact that I ussed to drive an '89 Mazda B2200 for a few years before I got the Altima. If you can afford it, go for the SE-R but they only come in manual trans. In either case, you'll get the most for your dollar by getting the 3.5.....


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

hoozmail said:


> I have an '02 3.5SE. I test drove both the 4 banger and the 6 and I chose the 3.5SE. The power is great. The ride difference between to 2 models is probably due to the 2.5 riding on 16" rims with a higher tire wall vs. the 3.5s 17" rims and shorter tire wall. I didn't notice the difference but that is due to a fact that I ussed to drive an '89 Mazda B2200 for a few years before I got the Altima. If you can afford it, go for the SE-R but they only come in manual trans. In either case, you'll get the most for your dollar by getting the 3.5.....


they only come in manual ? who ever told you that.. the se-r is also avaliable in shift_tronic automatic with manual shift mode.. i have driven both stick and automatic with the stick option and its great the car hauls major ass. i drive a 2.5 and i like it.. the 3.5 def. has alot more balls than the 2.5 but the 2.5 is still a great car... i dont know why some retards call it the four banger! when they dont even know the se-r comes in automatic! anyway.. if i were you i would go for the 3.5 sl comes with leather HID lights and the 16 inch wheels that are going to give you that extra comfort so the car doesn't thump too hard when going on bumpy roads.. but believe me.. altimas don't look nice without aftermarket wheels except for that se-r


----------



## GMTURBO (Jan 16, 2006)

SE-R comes in either Auto or 6-speed.

We rented an '04 2.5S and drove it to Omaha. It was a great car. I was very shocked on how well the 4-cyl performed. Sure - it isn't a 'fast' car but it performs much better than other n/a 4-cyl that I had ever driven.

The SL is a pretty big jump in price from the SE - but it gives some nice options as mentioned before.

Either way - your getting a great car.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

hoozmail said:


> In either case, you'll get the most for your dollar by getting the 3.5.....



Not the case at all.

If you can get over the power difference, the 2.5 is the better car to buy. You are getting the same quality, the same interior, and the same great looks (add better MPG to this list too), for thousands less.


----------



## Jeff Lampert (Jan 31, 2006)

*Happy new 3.5 SE owner*

Hey guys, thanks for all your help! I bought a 2006 3.5 SE, white with charcoal interior. It's terrific and I'm having a lot of fun with it. I've also been reading this Forum and it gets REALLY heated at times. Also very entertaining (if you're on the sidelines). I'm looking forward to posting and having a few laughs. Thanks again. .. Jeff


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Congrats on the new car. Did you get an Auto? Get the rear sway bar as your first mod. It works GREAT.


----------



## Jeff Lampert (Jan 31, 2006)

*Mods!!*

Ruben,

The thing is, I'm sort of a pretty old guy. I'm 55 years old, which is probably old enough to be the grandfather of most of the people on this Forum. I look young though. Anyway, I drove a stick years ago. My first cars were a VW wagon (no handling), a Fiat 128 (no pep, but super handling), a Ford Fiesta (also a great handler, more Europan then American). Then I got married, and I got a Toyota Camry with an automatic because my wife was also a driver. Anyway, it was the first year model, and was a real piece of garbage. Then we got a 1995 Sentra, and just replaced it with the 3.5 SE automatic. I'm not going to be racing it anytime soon. But thanks for the suggestion anyway. .. Jeff


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

55 ?! that's it?! my dad is 57 and when he gets behind the wheel of my 2.5 from his explorer he gets the need for speed.. its not that ur going to race it.. just a little extra comfort.. good luck with your car... keep it nice.. follow the scheduled maintances... do your oil changes you bought an amazing car.. keep it that way.. i wish you the best.. oh and yes.. these forums can get nasty but in the end we are all a bunch of losers that share the same passion.. NISSAN.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Jeff Lampert said:


> Ruben,
> 
> The thing is, I'm sort of a pretty old guy. I'm 55 years old, which is probably old enough to be the grandfather of most of the people on this Forum. I look young though. Anyway, I drove a stick years ago. My first cars were a VW wagon (no handling), a Fiat 128 (no pep, but super handling), a Ford Fiesta (also a great handler, more Europan then American). Then I got married, and I got a Toyota Camry with an automatic because my wife was also a driver. Anyway, it was the first year model, and was a real piece of garbage. Then we got a 1995 Sentra, and just replaced it with the 3.5 SE automatic. I'm not going to be racing it anytime soon. But thanks for the suggestion anyway. .. Jeff


55? You should have gotten a Covette like I just did. :thumbup: I'm 37 and everyone that waves at me in my 'vette is 50+. Sway bar is still a good modification, regardless. Fun is fun, no matter how old you are.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

Ruben said:


> 55? You should have gotten a Covette like I just did. :thumbup: I'm 37 and everyone that waves at me in my 'vette is 50+. Sway bar is still a good modification, regardless. Fun is fun, no matter how old you are.


tard! the guy has a wife.. and im sure he has kids.. its the family car lol.. not the weekend car


----------



## Jeff Lampert (Jan 31, 2006)

*No kids, but ..*

I don't have any kids. The two of us are kids, and I don't know if we'll ever grow up. I also play in several bands and gig or go to jams a few times a week. The trunk space in the Altima was a key requirement for me since I normally have to take a number of large items (instrument, amplifiers) on the road. It really is a brilliantly designed car, considering it has such great performance, and still has all that interior room, and trunk space. By the way, I visited (didn't register, no interest) the Honda/Acura forum. A completely different vibe. I can't describe it exacly, but it seems very tame and uninvolving. I mean, they spend a lot of time being concerned that Toyota Camry will sell more than Honda Accord. You'd think they got a personal bonus for every Honda sold, the way they act. And what's with combining the two companies together, so that the Honda guys can be constantly reminded that they are second class citizens?? I mean you got enough going on arguing Altima trims. How the heck do you debate Honda vs. Acura models? Very wierd.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Congrats on the new car! Just because you're "older" doesn't mean you can't have a little fun! Go ahead and do some mods, take it to the track, and look at the faces of the teenage kids in thier Hondas when a 55 year old man in a 4-door family sedan puts them in thier place... :cheers:


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

cdmorenot said:


> tard! the guy has a wife.. and im sure he has kids.. its the family car lol.. not the weekend car


Not very nice... :thumbdwn: 

I have a wife and 2 kids, did that stop me? I drive it daily too. The Minivan is for the family.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> Congrats on the new car! Just because you're "older" doesn't mean you can't have a little fun! Go ahead and do some mods, take it to the track, and look at the faces of the teenage kids in thier Hondas when a 55 year old man in a 4-door family sedan puts them in thier place... :cheers:


 AMEN TO THAT!!!!!!!


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

cdmorenot said:


> AMEN TO THAT!!!!!!!


I'm not "older", hell, I'm only 23, but it's great to go to the track and open it up an a civic, or a mustang for that matter, and then see the reaction when it's all over with. It's what you would call PRICELESS!!! Most people just don't understand the potential of an Altima.


----------



## Jeff Lampert (Jan 31, 2006)

*Altima potential*



> Most people just don't understand the potential of an Altima


Jusr curious, why does the Altima have so much potential, as opposed to a Camry or Accord V6, or a Masda6 or VW Passat for that matter. They all are consider sporty family sedans.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

One reason.... Because the 3.5 is used in various vehicles, there are many aftermarket companies making parts for the engine.

Murano
350Z
Infiniti Q35
Maxima
Infiniti G35
Infiniti i35
Quest
Altima 3.5

There may be others...


----------



## hoozmail (Jan 22, 2006)

Jeff Lampert said:


> Jusr curious, why does the Altima have so much potential, as opposed to a Camry or Accord V6, or a Masda6 or VW Passat for that matter. They all are consider sporty family sedans.


Hey - we all love the 2002+ Altimas....in my day, we called 4 cylinder engines "4 bangers" and i'm sure that i am not the only one. when i looked at the SE-R, they only had the manual at the time so i thought it was the only option....but i'm still happy with my '02 3.5SE...as far as the best $$$, i forgot to mention that the price isn't too bad compared to other V6s oout there. At least the stock 3.5SE can play tag w/ a stock 330i....

in any case, you made a good choice nontheless. i've driven toyotas, mazdas, hondas, acuras, and this is my first nissan. there are little things here and there that can be changed but the engine is what you pay for and is well worth it....


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Ruben said:


> One reason.... Because the 3.5 is used in various vehicles, there are many aftermarket companies making parts for the engine.
> 
> Murano
> 350Z
> ...


Heard rumors the 2007 Skyline will have the VQ35 in it as well.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> Heard rumors the 2007 Skyline will have the VQ35 in it as well.


i dont think they would use a vq on a skyline if anything they would probably go v8 but who knows.. you can pop a 50 60 shot of nitrous on a stock vq w.out blowing it..


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

It's still undecided what it will end up having, got a buddy at the local dealership was telling me what all he had heard about it. Said it "may" have the VQ and that one of the factory options "might" be F/I. I would love to have one when they hit the lots, payments would be no problem, but same as everything else I've ever wanted the insurance would kick my ass. No accidents, one ticket in the last 2 years, and 9 the 3 years prior to that. Worst one was 92 in a 35. Can we all say "bye bye drivers license, hello high risk insurance" :thumbdwn:


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> It's still undecided what it will end up having, got a buddy at the local dealership was telling me what all he had heard about it. Said it "may" have the VQ and that one of the factory options "might" be F/I. I would love to have one when they hit the lots, payments would be no problem, but same as everything else I've ever wanted the insurance would kick my ass. No accidents, one ticket in the last 2 years, and 9 the 3 years prior to that. Worst one was 92 in a 35. Can we all say "bye bye drivers license, hello high risk insurance" :thumbdwn:


that bites.. .. how long does anything take to clear out to insurance companies ?


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I really don't know. Right now I've only got 2 tickets showing, not including the last one, the other 2 should be off the 3 year record pretty soon. I think the suspended license stays for 7 years, so there's about 3-4 years to go on that one. My insurance has gone down slightly, since I got married, older, and have kids, and the multi car discount. I pay $115 a month for liability on my 97 ext cab truck (nissan), 86 300ZX, and full coverage on my Alti. Just sold my 86 4X4 Nissan king cab to a guy at work for $250.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> I really don't know. Right now I've only got 2 tickets showing, not including the last one, the other 2 should be off the 3 year record pretty soon. I think the suspended license stays for 7 years, so there's about 3-4 years to go on that one. My insurance has gone down slightly, since I got married, older, and have kids, and the multi car discount. I pay $115 a month for liability on my 97 ext cab truck (nissan), 86 300ZX, and full coverage on my Alti. Just sold my 86 4X4 Nissan king cab to a guy at work for $250.


wow..i guess ill learn from YOUR mistakes.. lol.. i just turned 18 yesterday .. do not want to loose mine..insurance is very expensive.. at my age


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

cdmorenot said:


> wow..i guess ill learn from YOUR mistakes.. lol.. i just turned 18 yesterday .. do not want to loose mine..insurance is very expensive.. at my age


Well, you should learn from my mistakes. Most of my tickets were from when I was around your age. I thought it was "cool" to drive fast as hell, I later realized that it's dangerous, and that it can ruin alot of things for you. I have a good job, making around 50-55k a year, and can't buy the cars that I want. It's not because of the payments, but the insurance is what kills it for me. If I hadn't of been so stupid back then I wouldn't have that problem. Hell, I had a 2004 Yamaha R6, and had to sell it. Bike cost $7250, insurance was twice that a year.


----------



## shokhead (Jan 28, 2006)

Lets see,at 18 i had a sky blue 68 VW with Cragers and Wide Oval GoodYears. Now at 53 my 3.5 is the best and fastest car i've owned but i'm not concerned with top speed,i'm more into handling and 0-60.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

you're all right .. thanks for all the advice.. but lets not take over the thread lol..!


----------



## Jeff Lampert (Jan 31, 2006)

> Now at 53


I still have 2 years on you (55)!!


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Jeff Lampert said:


> I still have 2 years on you (55)!!


You've got 32 years on me, Ha Ha old man... :thumbup:


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

"take it to the track, and look at the faces of the teenage kids in thier Hondas when a 55 year old man in a 4-door family sedan puts them in thier place..."

aaaaah the good old days in my 95 maxima... yeah guys... the VQ is a piece of work, huh? not much to be said about the 3.5 cuz i have no experience with it watsoever, but i know 3.5L is one bigass v6. BUT the 2.5 that i have seems almost as quick as my 3L max was... gotta be the CVTC in there. anyway, congrats on the car man! nissan quality owns all. and fuck the honda boys. "if nissan motorsports is NISMO, then honda's race division should be called ****..."

i do not regret my 2.5. from what i've heard, the 3.5 doesn't handle as tightly as the 2.5. and the 2.5's radius is still pretty wide feeling. but god it kicks the shit outta the handling of my max...


----------

